# My first Pit!



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got him 2 weeks ago. He is just at 10 1/2-11 weeks old. I love him to death. I've always wanted to get a Pit Bull and I've getting ready to move into my first owned house and out of my rented apartment. I've learned a lot more then I did. I always thought I had to be extra careful with raising him and not to rough because of all I've read, but from what i've read all the crap is just hype about them. Sure if raised right they will be viscous, but i've been attacked (if you wanna call it that) by chihuahuas before.....and they weren't messing around. So i've read a lot and talked to a lot of trainers and not only am I extremely happy to have him be apart of my life, but just in general of the breed. You just have to dig deeper to find the positive in any subject in the media or the net'.

They are a very smart breed. I've already got him potty trained. He has had only two accidents in a week which i blame on myself because I didn't walk him when I should have (and he is only a puppy) which i think is good. He knows to sit, stay, and i'm working on fetch. The breeders said they didn't train them at all, so I have no idea. From what i've read they are normally a lot older before learning commands. The only issue i'm having with him is when he is on the leash. Sometimes he thinks he is in command and will for no reason (that i know of) just hault and plant himself. I read on a post last night to carry treats with me and that giving him a little drag isn't animal abuse (like my apartment neighbor made me feel like i was doing the first time I tried dragging him a bit to get him to know who is the master and he will walk when i say so, but i think it's just him being a puppy and maybe i'm forcing new surroundings on him to early, but I want him to be as active as I am).

Anyways, I take him to petsmart with me and they say he will be big (i figured because his mom and dad were both HUGE)...but without further a-do...here is Chaz!

EDIT: I just found out with more research and a post by 'lovethypitbull' that he is a full blooded APBT. Rednose is just a color :X I feel not so smart right now, lol. But i Learned something.

EDIT2: So there was confusion on my part of what he was (breed wise)...so I called the lady again and she just called back but didn't have alot of time. She was talking about her other dogs (they had 4 other pits/bullys outside, mom was the one they took into the bedroom because she could see me through the glass, they had snakes everywhere, it was like a mini zoo, lol, so I got confused). The mom with papers (rednose APBT 6gen) weighs 54lbs and the dad, even though unregistered (might have other breed in them, but the vet has listed it as a APBT), weights in at 61lbs. Those were the muscular dogs i saw. I knew mommy was APBT, because of her papers. I did hear right about him being dewormed and shots up to date for his first round. So all in all i'm happier that I got him. She is going to call me back when she has more time. But there ya have it. Either way I wouldn't of cared....his character and behavior are amazing. He is beginning to master his bark, and being able to tell me when he needs to use the bathroom and stuff. It was hard with his whines to know if he needed food or potty time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's cute what is he mixed with ? He does not look like a mix here LOL but I guess puppies change as they grow and he could have inherited the apbt genes from one of the parents ... One thing's for sure he sure is a cuttie


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

freakin cute man!!


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

he is really cute man!! he looks alot like my boy when he was this age.... congrats!!


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> He's cute what is he mixed with ? He does not look like a mix here LOL but I guess puppies change as they grow and he could have inherited the apbt genes from one of the parents ... One thing's for sure he sure is a cuttie


^^Read first post I edited to clarify his breed.

I got him for $100, which price didn't matter to me. I was looking for a fully registered dog, but then realized i'm not going to breed this one or anything like that. I don't want it to sound wrong, but I've always loved pitbulls and i have done tons of research on training and all.... but he is going to be my "learning the breed" dog. I've always loved a mixed dog anyways. My family pet which died when I was 17 was a mutt we found on the road when he was too young to even be away from his mother. The vet didn't even know what he was, lol.

One question. Does he look healthy to you? I am nervous that I can see his ribs like that, but he is very energetic and eats like no other. The food is gone within 5-10 minutes (I feed him three times a day, no table/human food, the bowl is on the ground for only 20 minutes, and he eats Purina Puppy Chow with high protein...which I know is bad so he is getting ready to make the switch to "Authority Puppy" which I saw got the highest rating on the one post.). He also gets treats for training and when he does good. That is also I guess another question. I haven't been able to find a good post or article for "the best treat".


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol if the mom is an APBT then your pup is not mixed because you said that the dad was a red nose and all that means is that his noes is red its not a different type of pitbull.


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

READ ORIGINAL POST


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cnlevo said:


> From the pictures i've seen he looks more like a Red Nose to me, but he is starting to get more white on him the older he is getting. I noticed a faint white strip between his eyes that goes to his nose...anways; I saw the listing on craiglist. The mom is a APBT 6gen who was left alone with a Rednose male that wasn't registered (who was in heat and so the story goes, lol). I went and checked it out. I made sure to see all the doctor papers and his mom's papers and spent about an hour with 6 of the pups and he was just the one that stuck to me the entire time. I got him for $100, which price didn't matter to me. I was looking for a fully registered dog, but then realized i'm not going to breed this one or anything like that. I don't want it to sound wrong, but I've always loved pitbulls and i have done tons of research on training and all.... but he is going to be my "learning the breed" dog. I've always loved a mixed dog anyways. My family pet which died when I was 17 was a mutt we found on the road when he was too young to even be away from his mother. The vet didn't even know what he was, lol.
> 
> One question. Does he look healthy to you? I am nervous that I can see his ribs like that, but he is very energetic and eats like no other. The food is gone within 5-10 minutes (I feed him three times a day, no table/human food, the bowl is on the ground for only 20 minutes, and he eats Purina Puppy Chow with high protein...which I know is bad so he is getting ready to make the switch to "Authority Puppy" which I saw got the highest rating on the one post.). He also gets treats for training and when he does good. That is also I guess another question. I haven't been able to find a good post or article for "the best treat".


Hey he looks awsome to me did you take him to the vet to have him dewormed and his first round of shots? It's not uncommon for pups to have parasites (worms) which if is not treated properly by a vet can prevent weight gain because all the nutrients are being sucked up by the parasites. But he does not look underweight to me he looks good from what I can see. As far as paper's go they are definitly important when breeding and showing. If this is just a house pet or companion paper's really will not matter much to you however the pedigree of the pup from both parents can give you an idea from what bloodlines your pup's come from. Also you mentioned that the father is a rednose this is not a breed all this simply means is the father has a red nose like your pup has a red nose. The breed would be american pitbull terrier and whatever else is mixed in your pup. Without having paper's on both parnet's it is really hard to say for sure if he is purebreed or not. But just going off what I see from these pictures right now he looks apbt to me. This may change as the pup grows I am just going off what I see now. As far as his ribs showing I have seen some pitbull pups with certain genetics that would play a part in the slight apperance of the ribs. As he get's older and depending on how conditioned your dog is you should be able to see at least the fisrt 2 ribs. Here are 2 websites that really helped me to understand the overall conformation of the breed and color chart so you can see for yourself. Looks like your pup is a rednose apbt from what I see in these photo's. Great Job in switching the dog food that will definitly help proper nutrition is very important in a growing pup. I feed Innova puppy and Innova treats which is a 5 star rated feed. My pups do extremely well on this food and I couldn't be more pleased with their coats and stools and overall apperance in general. Welcome to the forum here are some links you may find useful. :welcome:

Holistic Dog Food, Dog Treats & Cat Food for Improved Pet Health - Innova Holistic Pet Food

American Dog Breeders Association

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

what a beautiful little puppy!

Sometime the unregistered ones are the best!

<--she is my little unregistered baby and I too paid $100...papers don't make the dog, so don't feel stupid. We are all here to learn


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yes an I am just waiting to steal her syd is one sexy momma :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Good looking pup! 

You said both parents were huge? Were they actually big dogs or did they just look big? Can't tell you how many times people have made comments like "whoa, big boy" and "who's walking who?" when I was out walking Loki and he weighs only 63 lbs. LOL


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Good looking pup!
> 
> You said both parents were huge? Were they actually big dogs or did they just look big? Can't tell you how many times people have made comments like "whoa, big boy" and "who's walking who?" when I was out walking Loki and he weighs only 63 lbs. LOL


^^ READ ORIGINAL POST (CLARIFIED HIS BREED)


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

You probably have yourself an American Bully. Male pits tend to be 45-60lbs, however some may be as big as 70lbs but mid 90's....that's bully all the way. Nice lookin fellow though but probably not pure APBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I agree not at that weight ... I am suprised he looks like a good size pup. I always thought bully pups tend to come out big LOL.. I have seen some that look like they were born 20lbs LOL... But If the parents weigh that much your def looking at an american bully .. Either way that's a really cute puppy


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

READ ORIGINAL POST (This post was about his breed, which I got clarification from the owners)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Cute pup!


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Welcome to the forum! Cute pup!


THANKS A LOT!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like a pit mix to me


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Looks like a pit mix to me


Mommy is full blooded APBT, but dad doesn't have papers but the vet has him as APBT but because he isn't registered i'm sure there is a little something else in there. I don't care. I love him all the same. I know his main bloodline is APBT. I wouldn't care either way at this point.

I know he is sure growing fast. I've had him for a LITTLE over two weeks and can tell a difference in his size.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

There's no way for us to be able to tell you that. Not even a highly skilled expert could tell you that. Maybe you should come check out the website listed on my picture/signature, we're having a discussion that you might be interested in called "the pit bull and the amstaff, are they the same dog?", it doesn't directly pertain to your situation but people like bahamutt and sadieblues are really coming up with some interesting stuff that would shed some light on your puppys "breed".


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

cnlevo your dog does look like a pit/mix but nothing wrong with that bro! best of wishes to you and your pooch!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Please don't listen to tiller he own's bullys and does not even understand what the apbt should look like he thinks everyone dogs are mixes so far he has called 3 dogs on here mutts/mixes ... One of which is mine and is adba registered all of my dogs are but just making a point here not to listen to him :stick: Like redoggy said without paper's there is just know gaurentee but right now your pup looks apbt to me he could because of the weight of his parent's have some american bully in him but that is to be determined later on as he grows up.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah man, I wasn't trying to insult or anything. I was just calling it like I see it. To be honest, a couple of mine looked like mixes until they got older.... Like I said, there's just no way to know. If your breeder doesn't know who the sire is I would ask her to tell you who she thinks it is and get a DNA test if you really gotta know.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

SadieBlues again sounding like a know it all! My dog is also adba registered and UKC registered as an APBT! so please dont tell me! ive owned 3 pits now and have done alot of research on them i know what the breed of my dog is! if you really wanna get technical sadies there is no such thing as a "pure" bred dog! Peace!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

.........................................................


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

reddoggy did i say anything about ur pits?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He is a very cute pup and I would definatly recommend coming over to the other forum and reading the thread.
Lots of places with call dogs APBT because those are the strongest features that come through, again without the papers its really hard to tell for sure. Just love him for the pet he is!

Again Tiller it doesn't matter what your papers say. RE dogs are BULLIES. There is even a petition with the UKC to have all dogs with RE/Gotti papers registrations -revoked-. 
My two bullies are ABDA/UKC/NKC guess what?....still bullies.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

right a petition bedlam! also a petiton to get troops out of iraq soon! dont look like thats happening!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

...........................................................................


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

reddoggy i think u need to read the threads carefully i did not 1 time insult any ones dogs! if u think insulting dogs by calling/asking if they are mixes? you got another thing coming! like i told this dude that started this thead "nice lookin dog best of luck with him"!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Tiller.
READ THIS, pul-lease
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6629-amstaff-american-pit-bull-terrier-american-bully.html

The UKC is already changing its standard it IS taking steps to wean out these dogs. So it very well could happen.

To the OP sorry


----------



## Ldub314 (Jul 25, 2008)

this conversation is getting a little tense but nice pup looks kinda like mine


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well tiller if you are suggesting the apbt is historcially an inconsistent mutt I would have to disagree with you on that .. The bloodlines is what keep's our breed pure so i beg to differ each bloodline created is selectively bred for certain traits and those traits are carried out in the bloodline passed down to the dog and so on and so fourth so far everything with the apbt dates back to colbys bloodline that's about as far back as we can go with the apbt. I am not a know it all hell there are a few member's on here who have tought me a thing or two and I am still learning something new everyday ... but I don't like to judge peoples dogs based purely on looks. No disrespect to you but so far you have insulted a few people on here and their dogs. If I were you I would try and read a little more and ask some more question's before you start calling people's dogs mixes or mutts JMO. I will not ruin this thread so carry on.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I read it. I retracted my statements cause I don't wanna start any s***. Look man, you called one dog a mutt and asked one person what the mix was(one of the finest examples of APBT I've seen yet), and you just called someone a know-it-all. Tiller, you're pretty new man, just relax and read for a bit before you reallt get into it. You gotta feel the crowd out before jumping in man, test the water. My invite to the OP goes for everyone, come on over and check out this thread we got going, it's pretty interesting, Sadie and Bahamutt did a good job with it


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

Like i said, I know is mom is 100% and his dad is considered to be apbt. I don't really care either way. So far all his characteristics and his features are that of a apbt. Other then that...i'm fine. If i really cared about a full blooded apbt then I would of had one with papers. The mom being one that is registered and the dad being atleast predominately (size, character, features, etc...) pit I have no cause for concern. 

I love him just as he is, just wanted to show off some pictures. I know he is going to be a big boy and he is over %80 abpt that i know of. But either way....i love him for him. I just wanted to show some pictures.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Enjoy your new bundle of joy and make sure you post pics as he grows


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

He is a cutie.


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

He is growing FAST!!!! I bought him a not so expensive collar because I figured he would out grow it pretty soon, but I didn't think this fast. In the first week he went up a notch and now he is on the last notch. Next week I will probably be purchasing him a new collar. And I haven't even began hard exercise and high protein diets yet.

He's not going to be my little puppy anymore! lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Something I've noticed is that once the pup leaves it's original home it gets huge fast! All the pups that left here doubled in size within a couple weeks, the one I kept is still half the size of the other guys, and I didn't have a runt in the bunch, so I didn't pick a runt...


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a week later....


----------



## cnlevo (Sep 8, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Something I've noticed is that once the pup leaves it's original home it gets huge fast! All the pups that left here doubled in size within a couple weeks, the one I kept is still half the size of the other guys, and I didn't have a runt in the bunch, so I didn't pick a runt...


Yea, he's no runt either. Iono. I am still feeding him Purina Puppy Chow because I bought a 10lb bag of it. I feed him that twice a day. In the morning he gets a raw egg yolk mixed in with the food. He is going to be switched to Authority Puppy Hard food and I'm going to keep up the egg yolk. Once he is done with his finaly puppy shots (which will be Monday) I am going to add in a few chunks of raw sirloin into his food as a treat when I start training him. But that's not happening yet. So far he's grown just off of Purina Puppy chow which is shown to be the worst food to feed growing puppies.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW! He did get pretty big very fast!


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

He's a cute lookin' pup! looks all apbt to me


----------

